# Microfracture



## jgreyweatherby (Jun 23, 2009)

I need help with coding an ankle microfracture. Would you use CPT 29999 or 29892.  Thanks


----------



## Bella Cullen (Jun 24, 2009)

I would go with unlisted 29999.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jun 29, 2009)

Take a look at 29891.  Depending on where the drilling/microfracture is being done, you may be able to use that code.


----------



## jgreyweatherby (Jul 8, 2009)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## vikas.maheshwari (Jul 8, 2009)

Can you provide more detail about your query. I can only clarify when got more detail.


Thanks,

Vikas


----------

